# Training for Low-Light



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 4, 2007)

I was shooting the other evening right around dusk and that got me thinking how lucky I am to have my own "range".  I know a lot of ranges don't allow shooting when it starts to get dark (or shooting from the draw or while moving for that matter).

What are your solutions for this?


----------



## bydand (Dec 4, 2007)

No set ranges up here, so everybody tends to shoot in gravel pits.   There are a few that I can set up for 225 to 250 yard shots, it is amazing how different it is to shoot in the gloom and changing light of both dusk as well as going out at dawn.  I also shoot handgun, and am finding as I get older, the quality of sights on the weapon of choice is making a bigger and bigger difference in finding the sight picture when shooting for score and accuracy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 4, 2007)

Shooting in low light is very, very important.  I am fortunate to have places where I can do this once in a while!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 4, 2007)

I as at an indoor range about a week or so ago. I turned the lights down on my area and the reflective sites disappearred. (* Not glow sites *) I still practiced like this, trying to hit the target. It was fun for me.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 4, 2007)

We shoot trap up here in the High Desert, evening shoots in the wind. Things get squirrelly in the twilight, with the clay goes up-down-and-up-again in the wind. My M590 gets a workout, but not as bad as my shoulder.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 4, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I was shooting the other evening right around dusk and that got me thinking how lucky I am to have my own "range".  I know a lot of ranges don't allow shooting when it starts to get dark (or shooting from the draw or while moving for that matter).
> 
> What are your solutions for this?



I am lucky enough to be able to use outdoor ranges at night where I can do whatever I want, pretty much.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 5, 2007)

We've got a range set up about two miles down the road on BLM land, and it is mostly west facing, so in in the summer the sun is setting directly in your face.  It makes for interesting shooting when everything is sillhouetted, and you are squinting like mad.  I like to set up paper plates on vertical 2x4s to represent head and torso shots.  Because it is an informal range, no restrictions on moving and shooting, just don't trip on a sagebrush.  

Lamont


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 6, 2007)

I shoot mostly outdoors in the daylight, but there are 2 local indoor ranges that have IDPA/IPSC type matches once a week. Many are low light/no light blind stages that require the use of a flashlight to navigate the course.


----------

